# Final stones



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finally used up the last of my pink foam. Figure I've made close to 50 stones over the past 20 years. Kept some, gifted a few, sold some. Have more than enough. These are nothing out of the ordinary but here they are, the last two I'll ever make.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely work. I always liked how your stones turned out; so stately and eerie looking with just the right amount of aging.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

.."the last two I'll ever make." Oh sure, you say that now, but....

This is why your mini cemetery is one of my favorites. It's packed with such a variety of tombstones.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So nice! And you know you should never say it's your last 2


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> Lovely work. I always liked how your stones turned out; so stately and eerie looking with just the right amount of aging.


Thanks FG! I didn't do anything special to these. Some sanding and hacking them up with a soldering iron. Then a spray bottle of water and a heat gun, followed by some color and staining. In haunt lighting they look good



RoxyBlue said:


> .."the last two I'll ever make." Oh sure, you say that now, but....
> 
> This is why your mini cemetery is one of my favorites. It's packed with such a variety of tombstones.


I'm pretty sure I won't make any more stones. They're fun but I have more than enough! I do enjoy our little "family plot". I remember having all store-bought stones back in the day. Nothing like making your own. Funny to hear people ask on Halloween night "where did you get those?"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> So nice! And you know you should never say it's your last 2


My friends are all saying "oh sure, like you'll never make any more." I don't think I will. Going to focus on other kinds of props. Really digging the paper mache stuff and am making some things with that medium now.:smoking:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love to paper mache and decoupage, have never made any stones


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

bobzilla said:


> Very nice work!


Thanks Bob!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't see them. Can the rest of you see a picture? I'm confident they look awesome, i just don't see them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Those are awesome jdubbya, and I just want to chime in on the "last two comment", you do know you can make stones out of paper mache, your new addiction? I am sure you could make some remarkable tombstones out of paper mache. (THINK of the possibilities!)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

yep I'm not seeing the pics now either for this or the skeleton guy and I know they were there because I had already commented............


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't see anything


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't see anything either. I thought it was just me


----------

